# One way ticket ?



## simon001 (May 5, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have have read through many posts and i understand that i can't enter Dubai on a one
way ticket from the UK. If i were to purchase a Flydubai ticket from Dubai to Oman would
that get around this problem? I already have a one way ticket from the UK and would be waiting for my wife to sponsor me on arrival.

Any help would be appreciated.

Simon.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no problem with a one way ticket but if you are flying Emirates bear in mind that they charge nearly double to fly out of Dubai than UK. It is better to get a return from UK for when you want to go back and visit - you can always change the return date.


----------

